# Seeking anyone interested in some 'Fantasy World RP' ?



## Takkin (Nov 26, 2017)

So, if you've seen my post in the Introductions area... you'll know that I'm diving into my Fursona head first and hoping the water is very, very deep. This may already exist somewhere, that someone else is running, and that's great!

In short, I'm designing a full-on fantasy world that I hope others will enjoy and wish to partake in, with their character(s), or adopt a character that's been created for the world (essentially control an NFC; Non-Fursona Character). Think of this as a "Sword Art Online" world for your Fursona.

Discord Server: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

I have a strong design, story, and DM/GM (Dungeon/Game Master) experience, and that's where this is all spilling over from, haha! I have been created a "Dungeons and Dragons" experience for Discord, and I think I can use that for this purpose as well.

So maybe you're curious, interested, but not sure how it'll work? I'll do my best to explain what my brain has come up with so far and how I see this being extremely fun, interactive, and full of mind-blowing experiences and stories!

Essentially just jump on Discord (Make a Google Email, sign up for Discord with it and your Character) via your browser, or the app if you like! I personally have a 'main' Discord account that I use for work, gaming, and other things... so I made the second account and run it from the browser (like Chrome).

The Discord server will have various categories which relate to where in the world you are. Everyone starts in the same place but eventually we'll expand it out enough so you can explore and claim your own lands, and even start up your own businesses, towns, cities, etc... (map WIP of course, I mean this idea is only 2 hours old!)

I'd like to get some writers to join in on this and become "World Masters" (DM/GM), and the idea is to have them help act out your RP with the 'world' itself. Like when interacting and fighting creatures to earn gold, get quests, manage your farm, run your shop, build your house, and so forth. The world will have some basic rules and guidelines; like not killing one another of course... but other things like 'Traveling Time', 'Purchasing', 'Combat/Adventuring', 'Crafting/Farming', and others.

Then, I'd like to also get some artists onboard to do sketches and full scenes of events, locations, and even player requested items/scenes. (Thinking... do I start a fund for this and also cover the costs myself on top of that) Maybe you took a special someone to a picnic by the water or just defeated your first monster with some friends (group pic!). What's great is that Discord conversations can happen when you have time for them to happen when it's something casual, but it has all the ability to run fun events for more real-time stuff!

I have a lot of big ideas for this, as my brain is just exploding as I write this... but for right now I'm just curious if this tickles anyone's RP belly? Both the casual and heavy RP'er would feel at home. I'm going to stop writing here.... so I can get back to writing the world!

Edit/Update: I have the shell of the Discord Server up and running for anyone that wants to hang out on it as things get molded together or take part in the creation! Send me a friend invite to Takkin#6304

Oh! I've created links to my DropBox that has my ongoing progress on my FA Profile: Userpage of Takkin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (I think... if I did it right *eep*)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 26, 2017)

Takkin said:


> The world will have some basic rules and guidelines





Takkin said:


> get some artists onboard to do [...] and even player-requested items


I'm a weapon designer (now trying to get on armors as well) and magic researcher, so count me in, fella. I'm nowhere near an expert, but I can certainly try my best, including making sure things are at least plausible, in terms of magic and superpower. I'm not talking about whether something is overpowered, but about whether it's logical/plausible. I've spent quite some time looking up irl theories and concepts for this, I'm sure I can handle this.


----------



## Takkin (Nov 26, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I'm a weapon designer (now trying to get on armors as well) and magic researcher, so count me in, fella. I'm nowhere near an expert, but I can certainly try my best, including making sure things are at least plausible, in terms of magic and superpower. I'm not talking about whether something is overpowered, but about whether it's logical/plausible. I've spent quite some time looking up irl theories and concepts for this, I'm sure I can handle this.


Fantastic! You might very interested in this particular building within the town then! (This is my first pass on the descriptions, and I expect them to get changed/updated as the world grows and events happen) - We do have a blacksmith and local armory as well!

*Tails Untold (Antiques & Artifacts)*
Owner: TBD
Services: Public Study, Collections, Identification, Shop
Description: Tails Untold is a unique shop, as it doesn’t so much have a door, rather instead a magical portal. Granted, the portal only has the power to send a customer roughly 8.2ft into the shop, and back out. It’s one of the oldest relics of a working portal system in the world, which makes it a top tourist attraction for kids and families. Inside customers can find small tourist trinkets saying that they’ve “been ported” along with more sophisticated items that adventures come to sell into Collections for display, purchase, or attempt to unlock secrets of the things they discover.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 26, 2017)

Takkin said:


> Fantastic! You might very interested in this particular building within the town then! (This is my first pass on the descriptions, and I expect them to get changed/updated as the world grows and events happen) - We do have a blacksmith and local armory as well!


And I'm sooooo looking forward to contributing my works in this place. You got yourself a deal, fella.
Discord is *Steel#6272* if you ever need me.


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm interested! I have no GM experience and i'm absolutely clueless about the intricacies of a dungeons and dragons game but i'm interested in offering some help with worldbuilding. I have a headworld of my own that's got about three years' worth of development into it after all. I'm also an artist and i wouldn't mind doing some art for this whole thing. My Discord is Ryujin Rank S#7147 btw. My main fursona is a dragon who wants to be a legendary hero someday (but has no battle experience whatsoever) but i have other characters as well.


----------



## Takkin (Nov 26, 2017)

Steelite said:


> And I'm sooooo looking forward to contributing my works in this place. You got yourself a deal, fella.
> Discord is *Steel#6272* if you ever need me.


*squee!* I'm so happy to hear that! I'll shoot you an invite to the Discord later today. It's only a few hours old right now so it's also in the building process, but that's also the fun part to get in on!



silveredgreen said:


> I'm interested! I have no GM experience and i'm absolutely clueless about the intricacies of a dungeons and dragons game but i'm interested in offering some help with worldbuilding. I have a headworld of my own that's got about three years' worth of development into it after all. I'm also an artist and i wouldn't mind doing some art for this whole thing. My Discord is Ryujin Rank S#7147 btw. My main fursona is a dragon who wants to be a legendary hero someday (but has no battle experience whatsoever) but i have other characters as well.


*cheerfully jumping for joy* The big picture for the world will have (at this point) a total of 5 major locations on a 'main body continent'. Since the option to explore and 'build' will available, I don't see why you couldn't merge a bit of that into one of those locations. I'm going to have to locate a cartographer though... here in the near future.
It sounds like a great place for your Fursona(s)! I expect those five locations to be different enough to house just about any kind of Fursona/Species. I'll shoot over a Discord invite as well in a bit!


----------



## Steelite (Nov 26, 2017)

Takkin said:


> *squee!* I'm so happy to hear that! I'll shoot you an invite to the Discord later today. It's only a few hours old right now so it's also in the building process, but that's also the fun part to get in on!


And my sona is simply a minotaur wanting to be a legendary blacksmith and wizard, ye. Mainly the blacksmith part.
It just so happens that I'm designing his newest "power armor" today... more like some improvised "heavy armor" version of a blacksmith apron, but hey, that's still something !


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 26, 2017)

Takkin said:


> *cheerfully jumping for joy* The big picture for the world will have (at this point) a total of 5 major locations on a 'main body continent'. Since the option to explore and 'build' will available, I don't see why you couldn't merge a bit of that into one of those locations. I'm going to have to locate a cartographer though... here in the near future.
> It sounds like a great place for your Fursona(s)! I expect those five locations to be different enough to house just about any kind of Fursona/Species. I'll shoot over a Discord invite as well in a bit!



Sweet! I'm not a cartographer tbh, in fact i was planning to seek out one to draw a map of my own headworld. I'd try deviantART for that, since they have a wider range of options when it comes to what you wanna commission or request. FA primarily focuses on a very select few things. I don't have a lot of experience doing landscapes but this seems like a good opportunity to get some practice in.


----------



## DMW45 (Nov 26, 2017)

This sounds awesome, I'd love to try it.


----------



## Takkin (Nov 26, 2017)

DMW45 said:


> This sounds awesome, I'd love to try it.


*excited eyes* Yes! Your reply is fuel to make me work harder and faster!! Any thoughts on a Fursona you'd use and what you'd focus on doing within the world?


----------



## DMW45 (Nov 26, 2017)

I'll be honest, I'm still new to this so I only have the one, still waiting to get a picture of him drawn up.  But he was based off a D&D character anyway, so he'd fit right in.  Just go around, adventuring/fight clubbing it up.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Nov 26, 2017)

Hey. If your interest is purely group storytelling and world building, then I am definitely interested.
I am a Dungeons and Dragons veteran and Dungeon Master, an amateur writer, and somewhat a character designer. My passion is world building, so if you require assistance then I may be able to provide it.


----------



## Takkin (Nov 26, 2017)

DMW45 said:


> I'll be honest, I'm still new to this so I only have the one, still waiting to get a picture of him drawn up.  But he was based off a D&D character anyway, so he'd fit right in.  Just go around, adventuring/fight clubbing it up.


I'm very new myself, and am also having my Fursona drawn up! Hence the empty avatar :c  buuuut we'll fix that in a week or so! I'm using the time to build his Bio and History... along with the town/world of course! I'd be looking forward to hearing your tales of adventure when you stop into town from time to time!



Blue_Jay said:


> Hey. If your interest is purely group storytelling and world building, then I am definitely interested.
> I am a Dungeons and Dragons veteran and Dungeon Master, an amateur writer, and somewhat a character designer. My passion is world building, so if you require assistance then I may be able to provide it.


*Gasp!* Certainly! I may be a little over enthusiastic about this, but that's just me! I'm positive that help will be needed before I'm just overwhelmed with... hugs, haha. I'll need to stop and take a breath to see how I can easily start collaborations on this, ha! Right now I'm posting document links on my Journal Page on FA. I do have a lot of Building Descriptions listed as "TBD" right now so that could be a place to start. Town layout is certainly something revisited often as well, and then there's the basic rules/guidelines... *facedesk*.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Nov 26, 2017)

Takkin said:


> Gasp!* Certainly! I may be a little over enthusiastic about this, but that's just me! I'm positive that help will be needed before I'm just overwhelmed with... hugs, haha. I'll need to stop and take a breath to see how I can easily start collaborations on this, ha! Right now I'm posting document links on my Journal Page on FA. I do have a lot of Building Descriptions listed as "TBD" right now so that could be a place to start. Town layout is certainly something revisited often as well, and then there's the basic rules/guidelines... *facedesk*.



Yeah, I saw that. It seems to me that you are taking the down-top approach to building your world--starting from a single town and the various establishments and possibly working your way up to... well, the rest of the world setting to include its cultures and history and rules? If you are comfortable with piecing together the world little by little until you have fully developed setting, then that's fine. If you had intended for the players to collaborate and lend their input, and eventually cobble together a piecemeal world setting, for which you'd have to work out the logistics for making it plausible later on, then that's fine too. Neither of those options are too hard, given what you seem to be trying to accomplish. But it might make things like continuity or consistency a bit harder to manage later on down the line. I dunno. I guess it boils down to how much work you are willing to put in.
*
The following is unsolicited advice, so feel free to disregard: *
Typically when a person endeavors to create a setting, no matter how grand or small, they design the world with a top-down approach, in an effort to both standardize concepts and temper the audience's expectations. What this means for me is that typically, before I start thinking about the monsters that will appear in dungeons or how big a certain town is, I will consider things like where those monsters come from or what dominion that town is under. Or things like the state of affairs in the world (Does magic exist and do people know about it? Is there some overarching adversary and what's he doing?). It seems like you've already put some thought into this, or at the very least you are committed to making this a "full-on fantasy setting". But if you want to make a this world plausible, then you have your work cut out for you (which I'm sure you already know).

For example, when I design most of my settings, I ask myself various questions about them, to include: (1) Who is populating this world? (2) What is this world's most relevant history? (3) What is the world order?

(1) From your first post, I'm assuming that the people in this world are those one would typically expect to find in a fantasy world. But that doesn't tell me a whole lot about them. Do they have European medieval-times sensibilities and customs? Are they actually people from the modern world who are playing a MMORPG? Are they people from the modern world who have discovered or have already developed technology that is infused with magic (I've been playing a lot of BlazBlue lately)? What about their customs and appearances? Are there various races of people? Is civilization very stratified? Does politics play a big role in most social interactions or factions in general?
These questions are important to me because they help me to understand the characters that exist in the world already, as well as how my character will fit in among them. They are also important because they are integral to how you plan to tell your story.

(2) Most people (me in particular) ignore world history because it's a lot of work, thinking about how your world has developed over the ages. But actually its probably the most important part of world building. Sure, you can have your party of adventurers stumble upon an ancient crypt that leads down into a hidden dungeon where there is undoubtedly plenty of hidden treasure, protected by vicious monsters and deadly traps. But if that dungeon doesn't have any relevant history (who built it, and for what purpose, and why is it abandoned) then it really doesn't have a place in the world. It's just a random dungeon. Which is fine! It will sure its purpose one way or another. But most people find it interesting to know that the dungeon is not just some repository for a random adventure, but also the site where some ancient evil has been sealed a long time ago (for example). This goes for towns, too. You can have the hub town be used for commerce and travel amenities, but its more interesting to know that the town was the birthplace of a legendary hero. Same goes for certain monsters, people, kingdoms, and important world events. They don't necessarily add any mechanical benefit to gameplay or the story you are trying to tell, but they do add character and context.

(3) The world order refers to the logistics of how the setting is structured. If the setting is a town then you'd need to know who's in charge (a baron? a counsel? a evil sorceror?), and how they keep order in the town (armed guards? democracy? fear and suffering?). If the setting is a kingdom, then you'd need to ask those things as well as how big is the kingdom, how it is managed or how it is divided up, or even what are the most prominent towns or settlements. You also need to think about what laws are in place that are special, important, or different from contemporary laws. If this is a world where magic exists, then is magic legal or forbidden? If this a video game based on a fantasy world, then are certain strict rules or countermeasures enforced to prevent cheating?
For the purpose of what you are trying to accomplish you don't actually need to think too hard on this. You definitely don't need to work out the logistics of how each and every single settlement works (god forbid). Probably all you would need is to reference some ancient civilization or maybe a well-known fictional setting, and people will quickly get the gist of how things work. 
More to the point, I'm thinking about things like magic. I know that magic exists in your world from the description of the Town you linked us to. It'd be nice to know, for reference, what the upper limits are for magical capabilities? Or what systems or rules are in place for sorcery. In my experience, if you leave that up to the players then things can get... well, pretty crazy pretty fast. It'll basically turn into an Escalation Problem where suddenly it becomes normal or routine for people to blow up entire planets every once in a while (I've been watching a lot of Dragonball lately). Having a standard on what characters ought to be able to do and what they ought not be able to do with magic would be very helpful and less stressful in the long term.

I apologize for the long winded post. I hope that was helpful.


----------



## Takkin (Nov 26, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> *The following is unsolicited advice...*


This is some excellent advice and great points, Blue_Jay! There's quite a few things you mentioned that are in the works, and I hope to post up this coming week; like world/lore guidelines, QnA, and some baseline rules. Just so there can't someone out there that can mind-control everything at will. 

So most of your questions will be answered in time when I get a first Q/A draft posted in those regards, but I can hit a few real quick that I _somewhat _know the direction we're heading in.

1) It's best to think of a paint-by-numbers canvas, for the world and we are the painters. There are indeed various Species/Races, and at the moment there is no political clout across the world. It's a setting/world for our Fursona's to create together; through our own story telling, experiences, guile, and art. I believe as the world grows with our interactions and stories... this could potentially become more complex and deep towards the outskirts. World Story Events, I foresee, could be what determines some of these questions... over time. The overall goal is to have the world shaped by many; not really so much established by a few. (If that makes sense) 

2) Indeed, however I suggest looking at things from a perspective as "Sword Art Online" in a way. Whereas history, and the world, is there to be discovered; not so much told upfront. This would be left up to the GM's as they're running events/stories. _Which_.... you're certainly welcomed to take part in and write! I believe, early on, those that participate in the 'early days' will be the ones that earn those stories, and get those statues or legends created. 

3) I'd say that the 'setting' for locations and towns is more-so of a Community. Right now, things like 'Kingdoms and Kings/Queens' are tossed aside in favor of a setting that's easy to immerse yourself into. Morality will start with only 'good' behavior allowed, and my end up staying that way forever; but then again... only time can really tell. Magic/Tech is certainly a topic of concern, as some Fursona's can come loaded with amazing abilities outside of this world. We're working on documentation to describe how 'Magic/Tech' works and how/what to expect from your Fursona once you're brought into it. Currently, we're going the direction of magic being rare, or new... and it's being discovered, studied and eventually taught. Fursona's can expect to have some basic magical/tech ability available once they arrive; but will go on chronicles to unlock and discover their full potential. Expect a lot of weapon fighting, but the world needs healers too! We'll get a good guideline and expectation written up when it comes to magic, as that certainly seems to be a common curiosity, heh heh. 

I loved the post, and it did indeed bring up a few items I noted down to make sure we address.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Nov 26, 2017)

Thank you. I think I have a better understanding of what you are trying to do now. 
You mentioned that in society only "good behavior" will be allowed. How will this be enforced? Who will enforce it? And who determines what behavior is or isn't acceptable?


----------



## Takkin (Nov 26, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Thank you. I think I have a better understanding of what you are trying to do now.
> You mentioned that in society only "good behavior" will be allowed. How will this be enforced? Who will enforce it? And who determines what behavior is or isn't acceptable?


'Behaviors' would be set in the guidelines/rules; more so it sets expectations of the limits. We're all sensible creatures (I hope!)... right? *shifty-eyes* The World Guides will review and enforce adjustments when needed. Since all actions are 'stated' via a text environment... worse comes to worse they can be reported and reviewed. 

_Takkin busts down the door to your room while you're sleeping and tickles you beyond all mercy. _Might be acceptable... while... 
_Takkin busts down the door to your room while you're sleeping and steals all your belongings! You wake up the next morning thinking, "Oh, you're just having one of those naked dreams again..." as you stand out in the middle of the Inn in full stretch. Gasps, laughter, and a hint of arousal is heard throughout the room. _Could potentially be 'okay' if it's among known friends. However...
_Takkin busts down the door to your room while you're sleeping and stabs you in the knee! _or _...steals ...violates ...murders ...wouldn't be acceptable. _It'd be a teachable moment where a GM would advise the person what was off limits so everyone learns from it; a bullet would get added/made in the Rules/Guidelines documentation. Warning or Marks could be given at this time as well. 

Now, what I'm really trying to nail down right now is how to track characters and their inventory... while keeping it very accessible, and simple. I don't really plan on requiring us to purchase food, water, and other mundane supplies that force us to count pennies. Rather, just going through the RP act of "purchasing" them is enough. Currency is spent more on bigger picture items; equipment, housing, land, building, investments, crafting... and other things I've yet to put on paper that could potentially be of good use. 

As for 'Experience' it depends on the Fursona and what they're doing. Adventurers of course grow from killing creatures/monsters and related quests. While Crafters/Gatherers/Harvesters would grow by completing/delivering items for others, or the town/world as a whole. Say I'm a farmer... and naturally the tavern could use some Grains. In that RP World I'm planting and harvesting Grain... and then making that delivery to someone at the Tavern. The farmer would earn experience and also coin from completing it (The tavern owner wouldn't actually 'lose' coin for it though). In the same example, it's possible that the Tavern owner might send a request to the Farmer that they need Grain.  It creates a dialogue between two Fursona's, which is the heart-and-soul of this whole idea! c:  Now those two have a memory/experience that they enjoyed!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Nov 26, 2017)

Ah.
Sorry, I might have misspoke. When I had asked how good behavior is enforced in this setting, I meant _"in this setting, what elements are established to ensure that members of the community behave themselves"_. I was speaking in terms of In-Character interactions or elements that pertained to the story (peacekeeping forces, tribunal system, mystical compulsion, etc), not how you (the moderator) intend to ensure that the players themselves do not misbehave or break the rules. I had already assumed that etiquette and civility is something to be expected among players and that you might make guidelines to that regard. My question was regarding the world setting--you had stated that there is no established government (as of yet) so I'm wondering (in the context of the setting) how order is maintained.

I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## Takkin (Nov 26, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Ah.
> Sorry, I might have misspoke. When I had asked how good behavior is enforced in this setting, I meant _"in this setting, what elements are established to ensure that members of the community behave themselves"_. I was speaking in terms of In-Character interactions or elements that pertained to the story (peacekeeping forces, tribunal system, mystical compulsion, etc), not how you (the moderator) intend to ensure that the players themselves do not misbehave or break the rules. I had already assumed that etiquette and civility is something to be expected among players and that you might make guidelines to that regard. My question was regarding the world setting--you had stated that there is no established government (as of yet) so I'm wondering (in the context of the setting) how order is maintained.
> 
> I apologize for the confusion.


Theoretically, nothing. Other than the world is just in a state of utopia when it comes to laws and regulations among characters (for the sake of ease). However, I do foresee the potential army/guards being commonplace when it comes to Towns/Cities or major plot lines for various character stories. Sure, some elaboration could be done here but it's not something I've come reach yet on my very in-depth list, haha. For now I expect said 'armies/guards' to be those of the Town, for the Town and to appear in Quests/Events/Plots only as needed.


----------



## Takkin (Nov 27, 2017)

We officially have a Dice Roller in Discord now! Come stop in and '_take a chance_' at something fun! I do plan to commission a statue, or monument of sorts, for the first ten Fursona's that join the world. Perhaps a fun group picture too! _ooOo, what else could we do... *goes off to ponder*

Simple to use the Bot - Type /r xd##  (x being the number of dice you wish to throw, and ## being how many sides the dice should have). The classic being 1d20_


----------



## DMW45 (Nov 27, 2017)

Like I said, I'll join.  Do you have a link anywhere, or do I need to give you my discord info?  DMW45#8565


----------



## Takkin (Nov 27, 2017)

DMW45 said:


> Like I said, I'll join.  Do you have a link anywhere, or do I need to give you my discord info?  DMW45#8565


I've been inviting individually via Discord info for now. Everything is still being put together so I figured on holding off on a public join link, for now. I'll send you a request! \^_^/


----------



## Takkin (Nov 28, 2017)

The Discord Server is generally setup in terms of channels and such that I've added a Public Link for anyone that wants to join! Join in on the discussions as we create the town, and the world for our 'Sonas to live in!


----------



## Takkin (Nov 28, 2017)

Updating - Roles are starting to fall into place so you can tag yourself on Discord to easily be identified; things like Gender, Species, Sexuality, NSFW Preference, and anything else that we can come up with, tbh. 


Secretly created the 'Map' of the world and will be working on finding a Commission to get it drawn. 
Working on the NPC List for our 'Starter Town' -- Which could feature your 'Sona if you so choose! (Details coming later this week probably)
Would love to hear from experienced DM/GM's that might have run various Pen and Paper Campaigns before (Don't have to be strictly D&D). Mentoring may be possible for anyone wishing to jump into a GM role. 
Adventurer Channels are setup and roles being created. Meaning, anyone can 'Watch' a RP'ed Adventure but interaction would be strictly kept to those in the adventure with the GM.
1st NPC has been Adopted for the World and likely assigned to the Novel Idea (Library) and/or Tails Untold (Antique & Artifact Shop) as a Research Assistant! 
Coming Up: "How does this work" and "What now?" guides and information. 
Coming Up: Creating a well varied Species List so we have a great variety among the Town/world. 
Honestly, you really don't have to RP if you don't want to... we do have OOC and Unrelated Channels that are available to just hang out and chat in. (Seemed to naturally just happen lol) I'd hope that after lurking, watching, and enjoying some of the RP... that one day said lurker would partake in the fun!


----------



## Sindr (Dec 1, 2017)

Interesting. I used to be a writer and rped ages ago. I might be interested in this, and I've done worldbuilding for campaigns before in the past. In any event, I'll consider checking this out although a) I know bog-all about Discord and b) I'm in the UK and timezones are a nightmare, I find.


----------



## Takkin (Dec 2, 2017)

We'd love the help! The


Sindr said:


> Interesting. I used to be a writer and rped ages ago. I might be interested in this, and I've done worldbuilding for campaigns before in the past. In any event, I'll consider checking this out although a) I know bog-all about Discord and b) I'm in the UK and timezones are a nightmare, I find.


You can jump in and get as involved as you'd like! We'll certainly need GM's to hang out and help RP adventures and events that are always happening. If you don't feel like doing that... you can hang out in the channel and RP yourself, give some suggestions/feedback (always asking for some) or be casual and hang in OOC/Unrelated channels. 

discordapp.com is the program and you can run it from your browser or download the program. Our server invite is at the top of the thread.


----------



## modfox (Dec 2, 2017)

I am fucking interested


----------



## Amiir (Dec 2, 2017)

I'll lurk around for a bit and see how this goes


----------



## Takkin (Dec 4, 2017)

We've been making some steady progress on the Discord Channel rooms and overall world. Our 'Things to Know' documentation has been updated with more information. I expect that we'll 'Open Things Up' here late this week. 

Still need to finish up our Game Master guide so our GM's have a reference point for things like combat, creatures, giving out experience, and the like. We'll also work on some Character Reference sheets as well so you can keep tabs of your inventory and skill sets. 

We have a website going that we'll be updating as we go as well, here: newdaysfurpg.weebly.com: NEW DAYS: A FURPG - Under the 'Characters -> Players' area is an example of a page you'd get as a player in the world. (Right now this is manually setup, so it could take some time to get you up there)

The rest of the sections are still a work in progress, but we'll get the World 'Map' posted up there once we get it commissioned. What'll be really cool is that it'll be pretty much 'blank' as we 'players' uncover and explore the world to name as we see fit!


----------



## Takkin (Dec 7, 2017)

Some updates! I'm trying to push to go 'Live' with the RP Server (Discord) this weekend. So, tomorrow night (Friday) Central US time. We can still always use volunteer 'GM' (Game Masters) that help drive the RP forward when it comes to actions/combat like in traditional Dungeons and Dragons.

Character Sheet: docs.google.com: Character Sheet
"Things to Know" about fuRPg: Login - Dropbox
About the 'Starter Town' - Dropbox - Town of Five Forks.docx
A website is up and running: newdaysfurpg.weebly.com: NEW DAYS: A FURPG 
Check out the website if you want to get a good idea of things to come and how we'd like to see things grow. 
We're putting some final touches on the Combat/GM Guides tonight/tomorrow and probably into this weekend.
We could really use some people to come join and hang out. Even if RP isn't your thing... we could use the feedback/suggestions! Also, I expect that we might run into a few "Well, we didn't think about that!" situations. 

I plan on getting a Commission for the first 10 players to join and jump into the RP! It'll be 'Statues' of your Sona that we'll display around town. Might let ya pick which building/area you want to be around too...


----------



## Takkin (Dec 10, 2017)

We're doing a 'Soft Open' tonight to give the system a test and then make adjustments as we see them.

If you're looking to RP and little "Dungeons and Dragons" as your Sona... join us!! Both players and Game Masters (DM's) welcome!


----------

